# polaris just a'sitting around



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

its a shame to have all the snow toys parked


----------



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

ya tell me about it, im glad i havnt gone out and purchased that utv with boss blade like i was set on last week, no snow in our forcast


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

skywalker;1409452 said:


> ya tell me about it, im glad i havnt gone out and purchased that utv with boss blade like i was set on last week, no snow in our forcast


Wow!! Its a little odd that you post this skywalker. Because that is exactly what I did a couple weeks ago!!! And its just sitting in the garage!!!!!!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

hardwoodcd;1409483 said:


> Wow!! Its a little odd that you post this skywalker. Because that is exactly what I did a couple weeks ago!!! And its just sitting in the garage!!!!!!


I'd never have it just sitting in the garage. I'd be out playing on the damn thing, even if there's not any snow. You could at least get some dirt on it and break it in. LOL 

Post some pics if you haven't already.


----------



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

willing to bet we will pay for the late start of snow, were gonna get it! you watch.........will all be pulling the hair out of our heads wanting it to stop.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

hey there hardwoodcd, our area might get a whole 1-2 or 3 thurs. just 
enough to get everything dirty--irv

i think we need picturesof your machine


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been dying for a bit of snow here. But it's in the 40's here still and they're calling for rain the next couple days. 

I did get to use the bucket to move some dirt around though


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

to make yourself feel better think of the boys dropping 12 grand for a sled hahahahaha


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1410082 said:


> to make yourself feel better think of the boys dropping 12 grand for a sled hahahahaha


i sold my last one last year. have more fun with the plow and blower
in the winter.get to run around town with the quad as long as
the plow is on.its a pretty laid back place--ir5v


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i am coaxing myself into selling too, dam toy prices are crazy the funny thing is the guy who buys them can't afford them anymore.

atleast i can't hahaha i still have 0ne of everything i want its just an older one lmao


----------

